# Which is better? Living in Australia or Dubai!



## AusDub

*Which is better? Living in Australia or Dubai!*

I am contemplating migrating either to Australia or to Dubai.

After some research, I have outlined some advantages and disadvantages of living in Dubai and Australia

Advantages of Living in Australia
•	Safe and self sustaining country 
•	Loads of greenery, no pollution, nature, peace and quiet 
•	Outdoor life style 
•	Laid back people 
•	Excelllent Education System 
•	Great Weather 
•	Transparent Democracy 
•	Excellent Education System 
•	Retirement Benefits 

Disadvantages of Living in Australia
1. Isolated from other continents makes travelling abroad more expensive 
2.Some Racism 

Advantages of Living in Dubai

1.Great Geographic location 
2.More money making opportunities. 
3.No income tax 
4.Higher returns on Real Estate investment than Australia 
5.Specialist free trade zones for business 
6.Regarded as the most sophisticated, futuristic and cosmopolitan cities in the world 
7.Unsurpassed safety and security. 

Disadvantages of Living in Dubai

1.Fast paced life 
2.Traffic Woes 
3.No long-term surety of stay. You can never become a citizen. 
4.Unpredictable future of the region 
5.Expensive Real Estate 
6.Confusing laws and regulations 
7.Cost of living is high (expensive food and rentals) 
8.Extreme Climate & Unnatural/artificial beauty 
9.No Real Democracy 
10.Difficult to sponsor parents. 
11.Expensive and limited Education System 
12.No Retirement Benefits 
13.Red Tape 
14.Introduction of Taxation in coming months 
15.Some Racism 
16.Strange Islamic Laws like you cannot eat in public places during Ramadan and you need a permit to buy alcohol. 

As I get close to ending this note, I guess I have already got some insight.

I forgot to mention, I am 33, married with no children yet. I would probably set up a small business wherever I go (not settle for a job) and have enough funds to out rightly buy a house. FYI, I have recently secured an Australian PR but still not sure about moving there. 

Your valuable feedback would be much appreciated. 

Thanks Again


----------



## kaz101

Hi AusDub,

Why aren't you sure about moving to Australia?
What other info would you need to know to be able to make your decision?

I moved from the UK to Australia with my husband (saw your post in Australian forum) in July of this year. One of the reasons we like Australia is that there are money making opportunities here. Just driving around Australia on holiday and my husband and I came up with some ideas if you have the capital.

Property prices vary a lot from one city to another. In some areas property prices have gone up dramatically in the last few years. 

One thing we didn't think about was the expense of travelling. I was used to cheap air fares and I have yet to find those in Australia although we have now got more competition so prices may start to come down. 

With confusing laws and regualtions I am still getting used to the fact that there are different laws in the States and you need to be aware of the ones where you are doing business.

I'm lucky in that I have a home based internet business so it just moves around with me. 

I'm in South Australia and if you have any questions I'll try to answer them (or point you in the right direction).

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Heatherw

Hello

I am English and have lived in dubai for the last year. I have also lived in Australia
My opinion is that Dubai is lovely but you wouldnt want to live here forever. 
As a westener, Dubai can be a frustrating place and there is a big ethnic devide between some nationalities.
I am going to live here for the next year and then emigrate to Australia.

My advise would be to come here to live for a while or just holidays.

hope that helps


----------

